# Website update-image handling



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2013)

We just changed the way our website deals with product images... i was wondering what you guys think... better or worse?

-Jon


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 9, 2013)

Worse (not that it was bad to begin with).

What are you trying to accomplish with the change? Larger image sizes?


----------



## cclin (Feb 9, 2013)

Jon, I can't move picture when I zoom up or viewing full picture?? & webpage stuck sometime!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2013)

Old way was much more elegant.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool... I'll switch back tomorrow. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 10, 2013)

The iPad doesn't like it. Can't double click for full size images and can't control granularity of the zoom slider, it's all or nothing.

It looks cool though.


----------

